# Attention for Maui SVO owners



## kippax (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a dialogue with the SVO rep in Kauai and in one his recent e-mails he states;

"Please remember that the owners in Maui Phase I have seen their values
go up 1 to 2 times in 5 years. Not a bad thing..."

I'd just be interested to know if this is the case for Maui owners on this board? I'm tentatively considering the new Westin development on Kauai but question the validity of this statement

Thanks


----------



## nell (Jan 7, 2007)

:hysterical: :rofl:

Jonelle 

Was he talking the price of the unit or the MF?


----------



## nell (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sorry I couldn't resist.  Most people on this board will tell you to take the time to read some past threads and become very informed before you buy.  Starwood can be a little complex at first since they have mandatory (staroptions stay with the resort and you can still use the SVN internal exchange)and voluntary resorts(on a resale you can only use your home resort or deposit with an external exchange).  Word is that WKORP is a voluntary resort.  These usually do not hold their resale value as much as a mandatory resort.  WKORV Ocean Front can be bought on the resale market for low 50's now.  They were in the 70's a couple of years ago. Most ts sales people will tell you it's a real estate investment.  The best description I've heard is it's more like buying a car.  In saying that, I love our unit at WKORV even though we bought from the developer and enjoy our vacations a lot.  Knowing what I now know though I would have bought resale.  WKORP will probably not have resales for another year or two.  Again my advice would be to take time to learn as much as you can about the system before you purchase.  Hope this reply was a little more helpful.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, he is technically correct, but it is just sales talk. The price of a new unit, bought from Starwood, went up over time. They had their usual price hikes. Their sales people always claimed a hike was imminent, but they only had a few increases (but more than two). The ocean view units started selling in the high $30K's and I know the last pricing for them was almost $49K, before selling out. I think they've taken some trade-ins towards upgrades and last summer they had a few of these OV trades for $49K+.

I suppose the resale value might have increased over this time too, but it is way below the original purchase price. I just saw an OV unit advertised on redweek.com for $30K.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 7, 2007)

kippax said:


> I'm a dialogue with the SVO rep in Kauai and in one his recent e-mails he states;
> 
> "Please remember that the owners in Maui Phase I have seen their values
> go up 1 to 2 times in 5 years. Not a bad thing..."
> ...



Hi Andrew,

I take it you've completed your rescission in time and the rep is now trying to woo you back  ?

I'm wondering if you are really still considering buying since your previous posts told us that you were rescinding because you live so far away, will only go every 4th year, and don't see the value. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38065

At least that's what your other thread was about. Perhaps you've had a change of heart  ?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2007)

kippax said:


> I'm a dialogue with the SVO rep in Kauai and in one his recent e-mails he states;
> 
> "Please remember that the owners in Maui Phase I have seen their values
> go up 1 to 2 times in 5 years. Not a bad thing..."
> ...



That's a good one.... 
We paid $44K for our 2 bdm. in phase 1 and it's selling for $31K on the resale Mkt. now.  We love the resort, but I would never buy from the developer again - there are just too many resale bargains out there.  My advice to you is to be patient, and really investigate the resale Mkt. and Starwood before you make any decisions.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 7, 2007)

When we were at the owners update at WKORV in November - the TS salesperson said that our OF Deluxe was going in the high 80s if bought from SVO.  Well, first off, they are not selling them - secondly, if true then why wouldn't they just excercise their ROFR in the low 50s and turn around and resale in the high 80s (like they claim) for a quick profit???

When we bought (and rescinded) WKORV-N - the price was ~74K - and he claimed they were going up the next month - NOT! - went down to ~68K.  (whew - dodge a bullet there...)

The seller we bought our WKORV OF unit from paid over 10K more from SVO than we bought from him.

According to them - their prices have gone up - because they set the price.  The fact is that the resale prices are lower.

From what I understand - WKORV OF units have kept their resale value from the pre-construction prices, but all of the other units have not.

At WSJ - buyers that owned there before SVO have actually since a slight increase in resale value - but this is not the norm.

At WKV - the seller that sold us our 1Bd unit lost about 1/3 what they paid.


----------



## duke (Jan 7, 2007)

kippax said:


> I'm a dialogue with the SVO rep in Kauai and in one his recent e-mails he states;
> 
> "Please remember that the owners in Maui Phase I have seen their values
> go up 1 to 2 times in 5 years. Not a bad thing..."




The salesperson is NOT refering to resales.  

He is refering to to SVO pricing.  The current price of WKORV-N OV is $57,900.  Clearly that is an increase over the WKORV OV initial pricing in the low $30's.

The salesperson probably is not talking about a purchase as an investment that will increase in value.  He is clearly stating that "If you don't buy early from SVO than it will cost you more to buy later from SVO".

I have no doubt that SVO pricing on Princeville will increase in 2 years when they open.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 7, 2007)

What is the purpose of having mandatory or non-mandatory resorts? It doesn't seem to have to do with location.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

iconnections said:


> What is the purpose of having mandatory or non-mandatory resorts? I doesn't seem to have to do with location.


Whoever can get SVO to give a truthful answer to that question shoud get some kind of prize.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to think that having mandatory resorts would mean that those locations would always be available for internal SVN exchanges, since the owners there would have to participate. So I figured that Starwood would choose certain resorts in high demand areas and make sure that those would always be available. Otherwise, how could they continue to sell new properties if they were forced to say, "The probability of exchanging into [insert a voluntary resort], is low because the owners there aren't obligated to be in SVN," etc.

But if voluntary means that NO ONE who owns there has to participate and pay the SVN fees, then it could potentially mean that we could never internally exchange into that property. That doesn't sound good to me. If every original owner opted out or sold their interval, that would leave very few villas for internal exchange. Kauai, Cancun, Aruba, etc. would all be extremely difficult trades.

Does anyone have stats on what percentage of owners sell their intervals?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry - deleted because a duplicate post


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

From the SVN Club documents - 
For the Owners at Voluntary Resorts it is voluntary to be in the SVN Club, and SVN Club membership is not transferrable if sold.
For the Owners at Mandatory Resorts it is mandatory to be in the SVN Club (and the SVN fee must be paid), and SVN Club membership is transferred if sold, and the Owner cannot opt out.

Now why some resorts are and some aren't...?


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 8, 2007)

blujahz said:


> Sorry - deleted because a duplicate post


Are these fees high?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

iconnections said:


> Are these fees high?


$99 for the first week, $30 for the 2nd - and 3 or more - no extra cost.
Taxes apply in Hawaii for some reason.

I have read that resale owners of Voluntary can pay a premium to get in (~$600?) - I think original owners can just pay the standard SVN fee (but not sure - someone else should chime in)


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 8, 2007)

blujahz said:


> From the SVN Club documents -
> For the Owners at Voluntary Resorts it is voluntary to be in the SVN Club, and SVN Club membership is not transferrable if sold.
> For the Owners at Mandatory Resorts it is mandatory to be in the SVN Club (and the SVN fee must be paid), and SVN Club membership is transferred if sold, and the Owner cannot opt out.
> 
> Now why some resorts are and some aren't...?


Are these fees high? TIA.

Sorry about the double post because all of the sudden, I didn't see it anymore.  Thank you.  That is not expensive.


----------



## duke (Jan 8, 2007)

iconnections said:


> What is the purpose of having mandatory or non-mandatory resorts? It doesn't seem to have to do with location.



This is an interesting question and I think the answer is in the ownership docs.

For example:  I just read the filing with the California Department of Real Estate for the sale of VV-Key West.  It clearly states that the following locations are part of an EXCHANGE CLUB (NOT SVN).   These are Harborside, St John,  VV-Bella, VV-Key West.  This is a filed official document and therefore this is a contract.  It says that these locations WILL be able to exchange.  They then say that, for the time being, they will use SVN for administering the exchange.

So, for all SVO locations except Kierland and WKORV this Mandatory issue is part of a special exchange club - - NOT SVN based.

Anyone read their docs?


----------



## nell (Jan 8, 2007)

duke said:


> This is an interesting question and I think the answer is in the ownership docs.
> 
> For example:  I just read the filing with the California Department of Real Estate for the sale of VV-Key West.  It clearly states that the following locations are part of an EXCHANGE CLUB (NOT SVN).   These are Harborside, St John,  VV-Bella, VV-Key West.  This is a filed official document and therefore this is a contract.  It says that these locations WILL be able to exchange.  They then say that, for the time being, they will use SVN for administering the exchange.
> 
> ...



Couldn't this exchange club also be referring to II?


----------



## nell (Jan 8, 2007)

blujahz said:


> $99 for the first week, $30 for the 2nd - and 3 or more - no extra cost.
> Taxes apply in Hawaii for some reason.
> 
> I have read that resale owners of Voluntary can pay a premium to get in (~$600?) - I think original owners can just pay the standard SVN fee (but not sure - someone else should chime in)



The only time I had heard of this being allowed was when original owners purchased before Starwood took over the resort.  They were offered the option of joining SVO for $600.  I don't know for sure but I've read about some resale (voluntary resorts) owners on this board who have inquired about this and were turned down.  If some resales have been allowed maybe it would have something to do with elite status.  It would be interesting to know if anyone here has been allowed to do this.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 8, 2007)

iconnections said:


> What is the purpose of having mandatory or non-mandatory resorts? It doesn't seem to have to do with location.



I was told at one point - I think I may have seen it on this board - that Kierland, for instance, is a mandatory resort because Arizona would not permit a "reduction of value" (or some such legal term) during a resale. In other words, all inherent benefits of ownership are transferrable to a resale purchaser. Obviously, this does not include conversion to StarPoints, but that might be considered a separate agreement and option between StarPoints and SVN so wouldn't be included in a deed, etc.

I'm not sure why there is a distinction at other locations, though. Perhaps mandatory was an original concept which SVN doesn't subscribe to any longer? If all new resorts had voluntary membership, then the resale market for them would be different...

Does this make sense to anyone? It is still a bit confusing to me...


----------



## duke (Jan 8, 2007)

nell said:


> Couldn't this exchange club also be referring to II?



No The exchange club is NOT II it is a seperate group.  I dont have the docs with me but someone with the VV - Key west can look.


----------



## duke (Jan 8, 2007)

nell said:


> The only time I had heard of this being allowed was when original owners purchased before Starwood took over the resort.  They were offered the option of joining SVO for $600.  I don't know for sure but I've read about some resale (voluntary resorts) owners on this board who have inquired about this and were turned down.  If some resales have been allowed maybe it would have something to do with elite status.  It would be interesting to know if anyone here has been allowed to do this.




This $599 fee does NOT exist.  There is no fee for requalifing a resale.  Also, there is no way to requalify a resale by just paying a fee.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 8, 2007)

duke said:


> This $599 fee does NOT exist.  There is no fee for requalifing a resale.  Also, there is no way to requalify a resale by just paying a fee.



The original message on this topic may be because of some confusion over entering SVN for resorts like Sheraton Desert Oasis, which I've heard did have a $600 or so fee for buying into SVN for existing owners...prior to Starwood buying the resort. These were special situations, from what I gather...though I thought someone on this board was able to do this last year using a resale week of the Desert Oasis 1-52 deeds...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

duke said:


> No The exchange club is NOT II it is a seperate group.  I dont have the docs with me but someone with the VV - Key west can look.



Not sure what the outcome is intended here - but (as you know) the existing Mandatory resorts include more than VV, Harborside, and St John - but also include WKORV, WKORV-N, and WKV - the 'SVN Club' are these resorts and are stated as such in the SVN Club documentation that I have read.


----------



## duke (Jan 8, 2007)

blujahz said:


> Not sure what the outcome is intended here - but (as you know) the existing Mandatory resorts include more than VV, Harborside, and St John - but also include WKORV, WKORV-N, and WKV - the 'SVN Club' are these resorts and are stated as such in the SVN Club documentation that I have read.



David, you are correct but the issue is WHY? and HOW do they decide which resorts are Mandatory or Voluntary?

If someone with time takes a look at the official filing documents from these resorts they will see a discussion of a "Club" that is NOT SVN.  I think may open up a path to determining why and how.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

duke said:


> David, you are correct but the issue is WHY? and HOW do they decide which resorts are Mandatory or Voluntary?
> 
> If someone with time takes a look at the official filing documents from these resorts they will see a discussion of a "Club" that is NOT SVN.  I think may open up a path to determining why and how.



In Owners Manual for WKORV and WKORV-N - on the first page of these docs - the following statements are made:

"To widen  your vacation opportunities, the Developer has arranged for the Plan to join the Starwood Pacific Vacation Club (the "Club").  The Club is an exchange program designed to link vacation plans together through a central reservation system.  This gives the members of each of the linked vacation plans the opportunity to request a reservation in other participating resorts."

Then there is a strange paragraph describing that the Club was designed so that many different resorts can be included in the Club, and that each vacation plan included in the Club is called a "Club Vacation Plan" and each resort is called a "Club Resort".  For WKORV it goes on to state (weirdly) that The Plan is the first vacation plan to join the Club, and as a result there are presently no other Club Resorts and that neither Developer nor anyone else can make promises about any future Club resorts.  In the WKORV-N docs it states that WKORV is the first vacation plan to join the Club and that WKORV-N is the second.

I say strange because the next paragraph goes on to state - as Duke points out:

"However. the Club provides access to the SVN ("SVN").  SVN is another exchange program.  It links the "Club with other vacation clubs and provides exchange services to owners in other vacation plans.  This allows you to exchange your use rights for the right to use property in other SVN resorts."

It then goes on to say that SVN currently includes various Westin and Sheraton vacation ownership resorts located in Hawaii, the Bahamas, USVI, Florida, Colorado, California, Arizona, South Carolina, and other locations. Then again with the Developer or anyone can make promises about which vacation plans or clubs that can be in this program.  And then says that each resort included in SVN is called an 'SVN Resort'.

So... why is this 'Club' created differently than SVN?  What is it's purpose - to link resorts that are developed together like WKORV, VV, and now WSJ?  And somehow separate them from SVN?

This doesn't invalidate SVN - it does discuss a vacation 'Club' that is different than SVN.  Notice that both Mandatory and Voluntary resorts are listed as part of SVN but does not distinguish the difference.  And the Club seems to only link adjacent resorts.

But I still don't understand for SVN - how this gives a hint to why SVO has created SVN Mandatory and Voluntary resorts - nor what they plan to do with them???  In first reading these docs I thought that the Club was SVN, but apparently it is not.  plus - there is no separate reservation system for them - nor does SVO tout this.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 8, 2007)

blujahz said:


> But I still don't understand for SVN - how this gives a hint to why SVO has created SVN Mandatory and Voluntary resorts - nor what they plan to do with them???  In first reading these docs I thought that the Club was SVN, but apparently it is not.  plus - there is no separate reservation system for them - nor does SVO tout this.



Maybe when the next Starwood University" comes around, a tugger needs to go and ask the hard questions.


----------



## skim118 (Jan 9, 2007)

Starwood Pacific Vacation Club (the "Club") 

When we bought WKORV in Feb 2002, I asked about this Pacific club and I was told by our salesman(who is now a SVO bigwig), that all the Hawaiian resorts would be linked together and they were exploring a 10-month preference period for intra-Pacific club exchanges.  SVO clearly abandoned that plan, but originally they alluded to this concept.


----------



## duke (Jan 9, 2007)

*Starwood Vacation Club d/b/a Sheraton Vacation Club*

Here is a summary (I've only taken parts) of the description in the Purchase Agreement and the California Dept of Real Estate Disclosure Docs.  This is current as of 11-17-06 (per the docs).


The name of the multisite vacation ownership plan is the Starwood Vacation Club doing business as the Sheraton Club.  The Club also does business as the Westin Vacation Club and the Atlantis Vacation Club......

Pursuant to the Club Resort Affiliation Agreement......Membership in the CLUB is an inseparable part of each Unit Week.  Therefore, when a Purchaser acquires a Unit Week, the Purchaser automatically becomes a Club member.

The Club is affiliated with SVN.  Not all SVN Resorts are Club Resorts.  At Club Resorts all owners are required to be Club members.  Only Club Resorts are component sites of the Club multisite vacation plan under Florida law.

Other Club Resorts:  Currently VV - Bella, VV - Key West, Harborside, Virgin Grand Villas St. John are the ONLY Club Resorts.




I think this has something to do with what MANDATORY means!
Duke


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 9, 2007)

This part of a document (Starwood Vacation Exchange Company Disclosure) from the Mystarcentral website for Kierland. The PDF is 24 pages long and defines Kierland as a "Club" resort with enrollment in SVN as being automatic. SVN membership terminates if the club member's home resort ceases to be an SVN resort. 

 It does define non-club resorts is not an automatic member of SVN and can only use SVN if enrolled by an SVN operator. Further down in the paragragh for non-club resorts it does states that the "such SVN membership is not transferable"

It defines Kierland to be a mandatory resort. I would like to post more, but the file is too big. 

My guess is if you go to your my central site, the disclosure for your resort will be there also. You need to login, go to reservations...on the right hand side under "Did you know" is the disclosure.


----------



## nell (Jan 9, 2007)

duke said:


> This $599 fee does NOT exist.  There is no fee for requalifing a resale.  Also, there is no way to requalify a resale by just paying a fee.



The $599 DID exist (as I stated) for certain Original owners at certain resorts under certain circumstances.  I know that you can not requalify a resale by just paying a fee.  What I was referring to was if it were ever allowed it might be because it was someone who already had above 5 Star elite status from developer purchases.  I would think Starwood MIGHT consider this for a "5* Platinum status for life" owner.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> This part of a document (Starwood Vacation Exchange Company Disclosure) from the Mystarcentral website for Kierland. The PDF is 24 pages long and defines Kierland as a "Club" resort with enrollment in SVN as being automatic. SVN membership terminates if the club member's home resort ceases to be an SVN resort.
> 
> It does define non-club resorts is not an automatic member of SVN and can only use SVN if enrolled by an SVN operator. Further down in the paragragh for non-club resorts it does states that the "such SVN membership is not transferable"
> 
> ...



The text in the attachment - that Club and SVN membership is transferred upon sale is similar to WKORV and WKORV-N docs.  Someone posted text from WPORV (Princeville) docs that stated the this is not transferred - leading us to believe that WPORV is a Voluntary resort.

I did specifically ask a TS salesman this question - about Mandatory and Voluntary catagories at Starwood resorts, and their implications - and he stated that all future developments will be Mandatory to better control inventory and SVN system usage.  He was aware of the differences and what distinguished them - and admited that most SVO salespeople did not.  HOWEVER - he stated that WPORV is Mandatory.    Goes to show that even within the Starwood system (at least at the lower levels) that the reasons behind the different classifications are unknown, and it is not something that the TS salespeople are not even clear about.


----------



## Negma (Jan 9, 2007)

nell said:


> The $599 DID exist (as I stated) for certain Original owners at certain resorts under certain circumstances.  I know that you can not requalify a resale by just paying a fee.  What I was referring to was if it were ever allowed it might be because it was someone who already had above 5 Star elite status from developer purchases.  I would think Starwood MIGHT consider this for a "5* Platinum status for life" owner.



Actually you can requalify a purchse with this fee. I just talked to a person at the Starwood sales office. If you buy a resale from them (starwoode)-YOU have to bring it up- once you buy Starwood's resale, then you can requalify it. I was under the impression if you are already an owner (prior developer purchased property) they would do this for you, but if you were not an owner they would not.

We are just a little short of 5* and we have been playing around with what is the best way to do this or if we even want to spend the money to get there (any opinion of those of you 5* is always appreciated). I have read the other threads on this issue with great interest.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to see the disclosures of all the resorts.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2007)

Negma said:


> Actually you can requalify a purchse with this fee. I just talked to a person at the Starwood sales office. If you buy a resale from them (starwoode)-YOU have to bring it up- once you buy Starwood's resale, then you can requalify it. I was under the impression if you are already an owner (prior developer purchased property) they would do this for you, but if you were not an owner they would not.
> 
> We are just a little short of 5* and we have been playing around with what is the best way to do this or if we even want to spend the money to get there (any opinion of those of you 5* is always appreciated). I have read the other threads on this issue with great interest.



As you are probably aware - that for the first 2000 5* Elites - that they will give you Platinum Elite status.  If I wias that close to 5* status - I would consider it.  However, since we bought all of ours resale - not going to buy 2-3 Developer weeks just to convert our resale weeks.


----------



## duke (Jan 9, 2007)

Negma said:


> *Actually you can requalify a purchse with this fee. I just talked to a person at the Starwood sales office. If you buy a resale from them (starwoode)-YOU have to bring it up- once you buy Starwood's resale, then you can requalify it.* I was under the impression if you are already an owner (prior developer purchased property) they would do this for you, but if you were not an owner they would not.




First, what Starwood Sales office are you referring to?

Second, are you saying that if you purchase a Resale directly from Starwood then they will charge you $599 to be in SVN?


----------



## Denise L (Jan 10, 2007)

I was not aware that Starwood "sold" resales. From what I know, they sell "developer" intervals at developer prices. Even if they exercised ROFR and bought an interval back, they would sell it for full price.


----------



## duke (Jan 10, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I was not aware that Starwood "sold" resales. From what I know, they sell "developer" intervals at developer prices. Even if they exercised ROFR and bought an interval back, they would sell it for full price.



Exactly my point!


----------



## nell (Jan 10, 2007)

When we were in the sales presentation my DH asked about if there was a tool where SVO facilitated resales and rentals.  Salesman told us they did and would receive a percentage.  I didn't pay much attention to that part because I was not interested in reselling or renting, but the name Advantage kept sticking with me.  After a search I came up with this:

*Advantage Vacation's Westin Timeshare resales is part of the Starwood Vacation properties family and come with many of the benefits of Starwood vacation club ownership and trade value. With a luxurious Westin Timeshare you will have tremendous freedom and choices in how to vacation.* 

I am not representing that I know all the particulars on this, just putting out there what was told to us and what I found. * If this is true*, maybe this is why Starwood would not enforce ROFR strictly, they refer to Advantage and get a percentage (probably large) without having to do the work.


----------



## Negma (Jan 10, 2007)

The starwood office number is:1-800-869-1166 . They have resales that theyrepresent for others. For us to get to Elite 5* need 123K options (not sure we will do, but worth looking into). I called the above number and she told me we could buy a 3 BR at the villages for 35Kish, or Hawaii for 45kish and that would get us there.

I then asked her about resales, she asked where i had heard about requalifying and I told her I had been researching the issue (why tell her about TUG?). She told me that since I brought it up they do sell resales. They represent sellers (it sounds like Vistana Resort only). They have 2br EY units for 13K or make an offer. she would then go to the sellers and see what they might agree to. For us to make the deal we would need two of these for the goal of 123K options(67.5x2) for 5 star.
Once the deal is done, for the $599 they would requalify the sale to get us to 5*.
How much of this is because we are at 4* I do not know, but we are looking at all of our choices, this seems to be a reasonable way to get there.


----------



## duke (Jan 10, 2007)

Negma said:


> For us to get to Elite 5* need 123K options (not sure we will do, but worth looking into). I called the above number and she told me we could buy a 3 BR at the villages for 35Kish, or Hawaii for 45kish and that would get us there.
> 
> Once the deal is done, for the $599 they would requalify the sale to get us to 5*.
> 
> How much of this is because we are at 4* I do not know, but we are looking at all of our choices, this seems to be a reasonable way to get there.



Negma:

I sent you a PM with strategy and exact steps as posted by Nodge to get to 5* at lowest cost.  I copied Nodge's post from other thread.

PS:  From experience I can assure you that there is NO $599 fee to requalify using this approach. 

Duke


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 13, 2017)

nell said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't resist.  Most people on this board will tell you to take the time to read some past threads and become very informed before you buy.  Starwood can be a little complex at first since they have mandatory (staroptions stay with the resort and you can still use the SVN internal exchange)and voluntary resorts(on a resale you can only use your home resort or deposit with an external exchange).  Word is that WKORP is a voluntary resort.  These usually do not hold their resale value as much as a mandatory resort.  WKORV Ocean Front can be bought on the resale market for low 50's now.  They were in the 70's a couple of years ago. Most ts sales people will tell you it's a real estate investment.  The best description I've heard is it's more like buying a car.  In saying that, I love our unit at WKORV even though we bought from the developer and enjoy our vacations a lot.  Knowing what I now know though I would have bought resale.  WKORP will probably not have resales for another year or two.  Again my advice would be to take time to learn as much as you can about the system before you purchase.  Hope this reply was a little more helpful.




What are 2/2 WKORV(N) Annuals going for now in 2017?  I assume pricing depends on whether OF, OV, and Island?


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 20, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> What are 2/2 WKORV(N) Annuals going for now in 2017?  I assume pricing depends on whether OF, OV, and Island?



I haven't really paid too close attention, but I'd guess around $8-10k (IV), $17-20k (OV), and 25-28 (OF), give or take a few thousand and passing ROFR.   A few thousand more for OF WKORV. A few thousand less for IV at WKORV.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2017)

NOTE : This thread is/was 10 years old.

Although interesting look back though.  The more things change...

Anyway @dagger1... Of course it depends on view and resort.
Market prices are probably best estimated using RedWeek due to the shear numbers - and consider on high side - throw away the over-priced ones.  The Market rate should hover around the current ROFR which fluctuates based on economic conditions.


----------

